# Những ưu điểm bất ngờ khi sử dụng điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin



## tranthibinh (9/5/22)

*Những ưu điểm bất ngờ khi sử dụng điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin

HOTLINE TƯ VẤN: 0909 333 162 MS HÀ






Giảm hóa đơn tiền điện*
Những dòng máy sử dụng công nghệ Inverter mới của Daikin làm giảm mức tiêu thụ năng lượng trong suốt quá trình làm lạnh hay sưởi ấm
*Mát lạnh thoải mái*
Đảo gió lên xuống độc lập nhanh chóng phân bổ nhiệt độ đồng đều trong phòng và tiết kiệm điện.
*Cánh quạt chân vịt có khía chữ V độc đáo*
Việc sử dụng cánh quạt chân vịt có khía chữ V mô phỏng hiệu suất hoạt động của cánh loài thiên nga, điều này giúp cho lượng gió đều và không bị thất thoát.
*Làm mát bằng môi chất lạnh*
Hệ thống làm mát bằng môi chất lạnh độc quyền của Daikin mang lại hiệu suất làm mát cao ngay cả khi nhiệt độ ngoài trời cao.
*Kháng khuẩn ngăn mùi*
Phương pháp kháng khuẩn được tích hợp trong dàn lạnh, sử dụng ion bạc trong máng nước xả để ngăn sự phát triển của các chất nhờn, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc gây ra mùi hôi và tắc nghẽn (tuổi thọ của ống ion bạc phụ thuộc vào môi trường sử dụng, nhưng 2 đến 3 năm nên thay 1 lần).
*Động cơ DC từ trở*
Dòng sản phẩm biến tần DC của Daikin được trang bị máy nén với DC từ trở. Động cơ này tiết kiệm năng lượng vì trong quá trình hoạt động nó cần ít điện năng nhưng vẫn sản sinh ra công suất lớn hơn động cơ AC và động cơ DC truyền thống.
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA100AMVM/RZF100CVM inverter gas R32*



​Mã sản phẩm:​*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin FVA100AMVM/RZF100CVM inverter gas R32
Model:​Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA100AMVM/RZF100CVM inverter gas R32
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​4 Ngựa (4 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Dàn lạnh Trung Quốc, Dàn nóng Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho máy nén
*Gia may dieu hoa*:​*51.950.000 VNĐ*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....* 

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

